
Features that all mailing lists software should have - Timothee
http://www.timotheeboucher.com/mailing-lists-features.html
======
hyacinthe
Definitely mailing lists are too "mechanic" in their way of working. Some
people receive weekly emails even after years of having stopped to use the
service. Regarding mailing lists, there is a need for more
"organic"/"humanized" user experiences. For instance, it would be interesting
to have some specific rules according to the recipient's behavior. For
example: if the recipient never opens the links featured in the email, an
email like "Are you still interested in this?" could be sent after some
time...

~~~
Timothee
_"For example: if the recipient never opens the links featured in the email,
an email like "Are you still interested in this?" could be sent after some
time..."_

Though that makes sense from the user's point of view, I don't think many
mailing-list managers would go for that because it would decrease their
memberships. The features I'm talking about are here to please the subscriber
so that he doesn't unsubscribe :)

But I agree that there could be even more complex options. One thing I thought
of for certain types of mailing lists (e.g. HNSummaries could work): you can
sign up for a delayed email that takes into account how the first receivers
reacted to your links. Let's say the email is made of 25 hottest links from
HN. You could then get a delayed email with only the 10 most clicked from
these 25.

Or one that automatically adapts to the kind of stories you've apparently
found interesting.

